# Frauen und Alkohol



## Akrueger100 (26 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Der ist gut


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Nov. 2015)

Frauen und Alkohol ist immer eine gute Mischung


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Nov. 2015)

Echt super ist der Witz.


----------



## Maus68 (6 Dez. 2015)

Geiler Witz :thx:


----------

